# diverticulitis diet... i hope i spelled that right!



## 19297 (Jun 23, 2006)

Hello, I'm a first time poster and I'm writing in for my mother. She is in her 60's and is in pretty good shape, however, she is struggling with her new dietary restrictions. I've been reading up about diverticulitis and there seems to be conflicting info on whether or not little seeds like in strawberries are a no-no or not. What about wheat and dairy? One website said only white bread, another said only whole wheat. What about introducing ground flax seed or flax seed oil to her diet? Are grains like millet ok for her? I'd like to know what things we really have to avoid and what things are very good for her, so I can help her make some tasty meals when I visit home. Thanks for your help,Christine and Jeannette


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I believe the old convential wisdom is that seeds and hard things were bad but there isn't good info to prove that this really happens.A lot of the fiber thing may be confusing as it may be a during a flare up info vs maintance to prevent flare ups. I to not think any one grain is better or worse as a fiber source. When one of the pouches is infected and/or healing up from a bad infection fiber might be irritating as it can be for any inflamation in there. However some people do feel high fiber diets between the infections may help prevent the occurance of new flare ups. Bascially preventing constipation with fiber therapy when fiber is tolerated.Here is an article about seeds and fiber http://www.iffgd.org/Publications/DiverticulaNutsSeeds.htmlK.


----------

